# Weed now Bikes!



## natkoz82 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello all I am new here.

Just wanted to know if I am over-reacting or not.

1. Husband was addicted to pot for over 8 years and stopped about 5 months ago, now his new addiction is dirt bikes. He talks to friends all day long about them it's like he's reverting back to childhood and not seeing reality anymore. Everyday their is someone new over and they are constantly working on them or buying more crap for them and we never spend any time together anymore. Every time I bring it up of course I am being a nag.
2. He is in a NA program but does not follow the rules, he drinks too much every time he is around liquor and loses all self control. We were at a party and a girl was just pouring the vodka and pretended not to even here me when I clearly said thats enough and he doesn't listen to me when I say enough is enough. He left me at the party for 1 hour and decided to buy some old friends pot.
3. I sit alone going nuts over what to do I want to conceive a child and we have been trying but I don't really think he is the right person to be with anymore. He isn't serious about anything and thinks I am just too uptight and stress over nothing but to me this is a big something.
4.He has completely changed his image, he thinks he is hot stuff being compared to Heath Ledger all the time. His demeanor has changed, he is more arrogant and it seems like we are drifting further and further apart. I can't take this constant tension and stress I want someone mature who knows what they want out of life not some little kid fulfilling his childhood dreams. He doesn't save money, he's careless. We are completely drifting apart and I see the end in sight, I don't know what to do...


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

He has an addictive personality. I know it well, he doesn't know moderation, he's either in/out on just about everything right? guess you can confront him on everything and lay out a game plan for him if he can't change or you allow it to drift until you both are through.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

No babies. He has an addictive personality, and not good father material, IMHO. A baby would be a seriously bad move.


----------

